# Rinsing flourite.....?



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

I just picked up 15 lbs flourite... and I would like to get this stuff in as soon as possible. So that brings me to my question... How should I go about rinsing? And how long does this take? How long will the tank stay cloudy for? And am I able to have fish in there while it is still a little bit cloudy? Sorry so many questions. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

First, here's this. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8695

It should clear within a day, rinse as much as possible (to an extent ), and the fish _seem_ to be ok in it. Fingers crossed every time though I guess, heh.

--cich


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

I read that.... but how do u rinse it? do u just put it in a strainer like the types of gravel? Or is there sumthing other than that that I would do?


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't think it's too important exactally how. Personally, I used the bucket method; put some in a bucket, fill the bucket with de-chlorinated water, stir until the water is filthy (not hard to do, LOL!!!), and drain off the water, then start again. The strainer idea may be better, I don't know. Anyone else with some thoughts?

--cich


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

I will go try to start the rinsing after this post.... It sounds pretty easy to do. Thanks Cich. If anyone else wants to post feel free... others might be interested also.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

If you use the search function you will find that doznes of people have asked the same question already. There are many ways to do this.


----------



## ColinAnderson (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't like using strainers -- even with the smallest strainers I seem to lose a lot of the gravel/flourite etc. I just have this huge bucket that used to have a bunch of bird food in it, dump all of the gravel in it, and rinse, stir, pour out, repeat. It takes a good twenty minutes of doing this continuously (in my experience) before the water runs clear. Then, it still clouds the aquarium a bit.


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks... Almost done with the process.... I did the bucket and strainer process... and then after I added it to the tank I have prolly turned my tank over 3-4 times myself by doing water changes. I can finally see the whole tank on the inside. But it is still cloudy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

I would rinse the gravel a few times and then dump it in the tank and run a diatom filter. Short of that, I was never able to clear the tank up successfully. If you where in the area I'd let you borrow mine.
FB


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

where do u live fishbulb?


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

A bucket, your hand, an open tap and about five minutes of your time. Use the strainer to keep your substrate out of your plumbing....or use a garden hose outside.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have found a paint filter works best. You lose the dust but keep the rest.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm in San Diego. I tried rinsing the heck out of my flourite but the tank stayed cloudy for weeks. In fairness it may have been something in the tap water or a dozen other factors, but whatever it was, I could never clear it until in bought a diatom filter. I figure I will get a lot of use out of it in the future too.
FB


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

What did that run you?


----------



## Glow500 (Jun 19, 2004)

$$$100+, they are pretty awesome until i saw the price : \.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

I got mine for $69 from big al's. Not $100+ but still expensive. It's probably over kill but I keep it in really good condition and figure it will last me decades. I wash it thoroughly and even store it back in the original box with styrofoam that it came with. I figure when i graduate school i'll set up more and bigger tanks so I might as well have one and hold on to it. See if you pet store rents these out. I've heard of that soemwhere on this forum but have no experience with it myself.

FB


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Fishbulb said:


> See if you pet store rents these out. I've heard of that soemwhere on this forum but have no experience with it myself.


That might have been me. It's not an official service available to anyone who walks through the door, but my LFS is willing to loan some of their equipment to their regular customers -- people they know well and like. 

If you have a good relationship with your LFS, it's worth asking. The worst thing that can happen is they say no.


----------



## macbrush (Jun 2, 2004)

I finally got my 30 bags of Flourite. I decided to give it "no-rinse" a go. I just poured them in, filled 1/2 tank, and drained a couple of times. To my surprise, it worked pretty well. Maybe I got them right from the box, so I got much less dust?

One thing I have to complain though, the lot I have got were very damped, and there are one or two soft clay ball sized at least an inch or two in each bag.


----------

